# Phlatbed Delivery today



## Aubrey Jones (Jan 28, 2020)

Not bad for our first order. Driver was cool, easy going. Might use again.


----------



## AstonNC (Jan 27, 2020)

nice...


----------



## Wonderwall2 (Jan 30, 2020)

I signed up for this two weeks ago. First load today....I might transition from Postmates. 2 hour gig and made $80 picking up an item from Costco right outside Baltimore.


----------



## johnx (Jul 29, 2017)

Wonderwall2 said:


> I signed up for this two weeks ago. First load today....I might transition from Postmates. 2 hour gig and made $80 picking up an item from Costco right outside Baltimore.


how many miles total?


----------



## Wonderwall2 (Jan 30, 2020)

johnx said:


> how many miles total?


about 16 miles total


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Is a truck required or did the geniuses realize that certain items can fit in cars?


----------



## johnx (Jul 29, 2017)

Wonderwall2 said:


> about 16 miles total


curious why 16 miles took 2 hours. Assembly?


----------



## WhippedCream (Jan 3, 2020)

johnx said:


> curious why 16 miles took 2 hours. Assembly?


AstonNC and wonder wall are the same people (guy/guys who own Phlatbed)

I did download the app probably won't get around to finish signing up


----------



## Wonderwall2 (Jan 30, 2020)

WhippedCream said:


> AstonNC and wonder wall are the same people (guy/guys who own Phlatbed)
> 
> I did download the app probably won't get around to finish signing up


You need to stop with the trolling. I'm sure your application was denied is why you came here to pick fights.



johnx said:


> curious why 16 miles took 2 hours. Assembly?


No assembly, just picked up and dropped off. Customer made some minor scheduling changes


----------



## WhippedCream (Jan 3, 2020)

Wonderwall2 said:


> You need to stop with the trolling. I'm sure your application was denied is why you came here to pick fights.


Haha I'll give your app a shot one day.. Good luck

unusable
Feb 4, 2020
a01000110101011010101
This app requires you to turn on your location settings and WILL NOT let you enter the pickup location manually. So you have to be physically standing in the pickup spot at the time you make the order AND it doesn't even pick up your location correctly. I would enter the address manually, confirm it was correct, and the app kept changing it to a different address, where it thought I was. I was NOT ABLE to simply enter the correct address. This has some of the worst functionality I've ever seen and is literally unusable - you can't schedule future requests and if you do happen to be standing with the item you wish to move, you just have to hope it picks up your location correctly, otherwise the app is completely useless.

Fraud! They take $ before services provided!
Feb 4, 2020
FruadScamDontUse
This is the WORST app/company. They literally charge you in order to select a driver and have the opportunity to even speak to the driver. So your bank account is charged before a service is rendered. My driver never showed and never responded after the first message I sent AFTER I paid. There is no customer service phone number- you have to email or TEXT, yes text. And then they take 3 business days to issue a refund. So they have now held your money for multiple days when you may never even get your driver or have your items moved. I'll never use this again. Good luck to those who do.

Feb 4, 2020
anthony poole
It sucks..cant seem to get anywhere or any hauls out of it

Feb 4, 2020
James Bolay
Signed up in November haven't heard anything.

Feb 4, 2020
Mark Noteboom
App has had no loads what so ever.

Feb 4, 2020
Akosua Adampo
Code 19 Not being negative at all, really wasn't trying to do a rating but I just tried to sign up today to become a driver and when I entered all of my information I received a code 19, even when I used a different email. When I first used the email I wanted to use the app said my email was already in use and to use a different email but when I entered another email, same thing then when I went back to the email I originally wanted to use I received the same code. Please help!

Don't Waste your Time
Feb 4, 2020
Rembik04
First it looked like a good app. But I posted a pickup and delivery and no one responded for 3 days. Then one driver wanted me to pay $500 to move a small coach to my office location 7 miles away. When asked, same driver did not have proper documents, no commercial insurance. There is no one I can call for support. DON'T WASTE YOUR TIME AND FRUSTRATIONS WITH THIS APP. My friend had her furniture broken by a delivery person found on this app. Now the delivery company is not picking up the phone and none of the 10 emails to Phlatbed has been answered.


----------



## EasyRider1 (Dec 16, 2019)

Noticing it's only new members that are enjoying this App. looks pretty fishy to me.


----------



## AstonNC (Jan 27, 2020)

EasyRider1 said:


> Noticing it's only new members that are enjoying this App. looks pretty fishy to me.


That's be cause it's only 3 years old and some of us that have been part of it are trying to share it and build new communities in new places....perhaps look it up outside of here. I shared my referral code somewhere earlier.


----------



## WhippedCream (Jan 3, 2020)

AstonNC said:


> That's be cause it's only 3 years old and some of us that have been part of it are trying to share it and build new communities in new places....perhaps look it up outside of here. I shared my referral code somewhere earlier.


Lol please keep posting this is hillarious


----------



## EasyRider1 (Dec 16, 2019)

WhippedCream said:


> Lol please keep posting this is hillarious


They should consider becoming politicians. They'd be perfect for the job. :wink:


----------



## AstonNC (Jan 27, 2020)

Here's the hypocrisy.....you admittedly applied to drive on the app/system, yet you keep coming here to bad mouth. Which side is it? If I'm promoting an app that's given me an opportunity to make extra cash here and there, what's wrong with that? If you're that much of a troll, then simply ignore it and go get a fulltime job somewhere.
I never asked you to use my referral code, never asked you to leave your current gig etc. So if you choose to be a troll, then that's on you. Then again....few hands in the pie means more for those who take the high ground.
Some people are only as bold as they can from behind a keyboard. Ignoring the rest of this.....trolls.


----------



## WhippedCream (Jan 3, 2020)

AstonNC said:


> Here's the hypocrisy.....you admittedly applied to drive on the app/system, yet you keep coming here to bad mouth. Which side is it? If I'm promoting an app that's given me an opportunity to make extra cash here and there, what's wrong with that? If you're that much of a troll, then simply ignore it and go get a fulltime job somewhere.
> I never asked you to use my referral code, never asked you to leave your current gig etc. So if you choose to be a troll, then that's on you. Then again....few hands in the pie means more for those who take the high ground.
> Some people are only as bold as they can from behind a keyboard. Ignoring the rest of this.....trolls.


I deleted the app. But please keep posting


----------

